# Brooks and Fairbrother - Cold Call



## Hoagy (27 Nov 2009)

I just received a call on my landline from some guy who said he was calling from Edinburgh and that he was 're-opening' lines of communication. When I told him I'd never heard of them he said I must have forgotten the previous call. Very insistent sales patter about investments, I eventually told him I never do business with cold callers and put the phone down.
He then rings me on my mobile to tell me it's very rude to put down the phone on someone. 
A quick Google led to their [broken link removed] which intriguingly has no address or tel numbers.
Has anyone heard of these people? I'm curious as to how he my name and both tel numbers.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Nov 2009)

Even the name sounds dodgy. It crops up [broken link removed], incidentally — maybe you already spotted this in your Google search results?

Unfortunately, any number of businesses you've supplied your name and numbers to in the past could have 'shared this information with carefully selected partners' (i.e. just about anyone). The likes of these guys wouldn't waste time cold-calling you unless they had reason to believe you had _some_ potential, so I'd be inclined to suspect a financial institution of some kind, or a company with information as to your salary/financial status.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Nov 2009)

Contact the Financial Regulator to see if they are authorised to sell investment products in Ireland.

The FR is very good at issuing warnings about companies operating illegally in Ireland.


----------



## Complainer (27 Nov 2009)

Hoagy said:


> I just received a call on my landline from some guy who said he was calling from Edinburgh and that he was 're-opening' lines of communication. When I told him I'd never heard of them he said I must have forgotten the previous call. Very insistent sales patter about investments, I eventually told him I never do business with cold callers and put the phone down.
> He then rings me on my mobile to tell me it's very rude to put down the phone on someone.


Not condoning their behaviour, but it must be good fun to be able to make the follow-up call to the mobile like this!


----------



## Hoagy (27 Nov 2009)

Brendan said:


> Contact the Financial Regulator to see if they are authorised to sell investment products in Ireland.
> 
> The FR is very good at issuing warnings about companies operating illegally in Ireland.


 
Done, thanks.


----------



## mercman (27 Nov 2009)

Hoagy said:


> Done, thanks.



Don't know how you did that today. The FR were on strike all day today.


----------



## mercman (27 Nov 2009)

Brendan said:


> The FR is very good at issuing warnings about companies operating illegally in Ireland.



Brendan, can't say I agree with you about that. Company H (as you know them) have a licence to operate in this country, issued by the FR


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Nov 2009)

Hi Mercman

I don't know which company you are referring to? 

I have made complaints about the behaviour of many well known companies and the FR does nothing about it.

Their comfort level is putting expensive ads in the paper to warn us about  some company which is not licensed but which is phoning Irish customers. 

Brendan


----------



## mercman (28 Nov 2009)

At last we agree to something. The FR has the amazing ability to act only when it is too late and people have got caught. H operating from London and Gibraltar are a classic example. 

I've made a complaint regarding an Irish FP and the only thing I received was correspondence stating that they are unable to revert further in relation to Irish Financial Providers. 

The Financial Industry in this country leaves an awful lot to be desired. There are literally billions invested in funds here by Irish people who in many many cases have been sold a pup and the FPs have got away with it.  

Let's face it, if we had a proper Financial Regulator's office operating according to their remit, this country would not be in the state that it is in. And that is a fact.


----------



## Hoagy (30 Nov 2009)

Response received from the FR this morning:

_The Financial Regulator is an independent watchdog set up by the Government to regulate firms that provide financial services, and help you make informed decisions about your personal finances._

_Brooks and Fairbrother are not regulated by the Financial Regulator._


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2009)

Hi Hoagy

I have just noticed that the FR has an [broken link removed] for reporting such firms.

They also have a [broken link removed]which they have issued. 

I suspect that Brooks and Fairbrother will appear there shortly.


----------

